# ur gonna hate me



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

ok, so my friend just got gastric and when he loses a bunch of weight hes gonna have to get his loose skin trimmed. so were gonna ask the doctors if we can have a little bit of it to feed my piranhas. not for any nutritional value cause its all fat most likely, just because i wanna video of my fish eating some human! this should be happening within the next month or two. will post pics/vid when i can.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL...you're one crazy guy...


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

PiranhaMaster326 said:


> ok, so my friend just got gastric and when he loses a bunch of weight hes gonna have to get his loose skin trimmed. so were gonna ask the doctors if we can have a little bit of it to feed my piranhas. not for any nutritional value cause its all fat most likely, just because i wanna video of my fish eating some human! this should be happening within the next month or two. will post pics/vid when i can.


great idea


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Thats crazy


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

if there are some left, toss it in a frying pan...


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

thats sick dude ..... i wont be looking at those pics ..... i think u need some help


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah. You just try to get a doctor to go along with that...won't happen.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

this topic should just be closed cuz this is very weird and not worth talking about anymore


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

your mental


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Ummmmmmm....... people is delicious?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

ish


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

ya ok, so doctors suck it turns out. guess theres something illegal about it, he sounded like he wanted to call the police just for thinking about it. its not like I was gonna eat it. but oh well, someday.....


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah man, thats wrong....what makes you think of stuff like that?? why not just feed them the regular diet for the hell of it, and say it was human flesh....or just cut a piece off your arm and toss it in?


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

ok sorry guys, i mustve hit the bong one too many times. this can be closed now that im thinking a little more normal.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

im speechless on that one...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> thats sick dude ..... i wont be looking at those pics ..... i think u need some help


^^ X2


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

at a loss for words...


----------



## 1005 (Nov 11, 2006)

The Doctor wont give a sh*t what you do with the skin hell give it to you with the permission of your friend and you caould do whatever you want with it.

I got to keep my tonsels or however u spell it once they were removed.

plus there wont be any fat in the loose skin all the fat has been sucked out of it thas y it is hanging off of him.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

1005 said:


> The Doctor wont give a sh*t what you do with the skin hell give it to you with the permission of your friend and you caould do whatever you want with it.
> 
> I got to keep my tonsels or however u spell it once they were removed.
> 
> plus there wont be any fat in the loose skin all the fat has been sucked out of it thas y it is hanging off of him.


dude why would you even ...... nevermind u know i have come to the conclusion that some people are just i need of a straight jacket


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

wel, im over this but i did call and ask. and i got a very enthusiastic NO! and skin is mostly fat cells, thats why lots of people take the skin off of chicken before they eat it.



> dude why would you even ...... nevermind u know i have come to the conclusion that some people are just i need of a straight jacket


ya, i know trust me, your not telling me anything i didnt already know.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm glad it didn't work out.
















_*Topic Closed*_


----------

